# Windows lag when dragging across monitors



## kraze1994 (Feb 12, 2008)

Every since I hooked up my second monitor, I noticed that when I drag windows across my two monitors they lag. I am not sure why this is and have a very good GPU. 

GPU: ATI 6950 2GB version
First Monitor: ASUS VE247 
Second: ASUS VH232H

Both are running 1920x1080P at 60Hz

Any ideas on why this happens?


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

Try:
goto control panel
Goto system
Choose advanced tab
Click on Performance Settings
Uncheck Show windows contents while dragging.

While you are in there maybe you should take off some to the animations and other fancy stuff like drop shadows.


----------



## kraze1994 (Feb 12, 2008)

Definitely solves the problem, but not really how I want to do it :/

Kinda of ruins of the point of a really good video card and monitors


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

I am not aware of other methods to solve this problem. Sorry.


----------



## kraze1994 (Feb 12, 2008)

No worries, you did help out. I will probably end up turning this on when I know I will be moving windows back and forth.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

I keep all of the settings there off. Having them on uses a crazy amount of RAM, and its annoying. The only time I ever really notice the lag while dragging between screens is when its a playing video. Then sometimes the video player crashes. But oh well. It's not the end of the world. And if you have a 2GB 6950 card just to make dragging Windows pretty..... Then I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## kraze1994 (Feb 12, 2008)

Nah, I am a hardcore gamer but I figured the good card wouldn't hurt. Either way I just turned off windows contents in performance settings. All is good now.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Yep. The less resources used by Windows, the more used for games.


----------



## kraze1994 (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## Rodeo-Ranger (Oct 20, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fgwy3iPm6y0&feature=youtu.be

I made a video showing how to fix this here ...Problem is caused by GForce Experience Shadow Play


----------

